# newness



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

just made a new grill on the brute where i cut out the stock one awhile back very simple and cheap cost like 8 bucks and took about 5 mins.. i think it looks good but now i cant decide wether i want to leave it the aluminum finish or paint it flat black figured i'd see what you guys think? thanks


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

leave it aluminum. It accents the black well

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks i might just leave it like it is for a bit the more i look at it the more i like it lol


----------

